# Auto Finesse Illusion heads up



## BadgerJCW

Amazon are offering Illusion with 33% off at the mo...

Plus offers on other AF bits.

Be rude not to!


----------



## nbray67

Bugga!!

Just paid £60 for it yesterday, thought at that price it was cheap but that's a cracking price!!


----------



## BadgerJCW

nbray67 said:


> Bugga!!
> 
> Just paid £60 for it yesterday, thought at that price it was cheap but that's a cracking price!!


Yeah 'tis a great price. Been wanting to try it for a while so had to grab a pot!


----------



## Mini devil

Just brought there full polishing kit  cheers for the heads up!!


----------



## BadgerJCW

Mini devil said:


> Just brought there full polishing kit  cheers for the heads up!!


You're welcome. I actually might go and pick up one of those too as it's got 40% off!

Damn, I keep spending cash on my OCD habit (but I love it!).


----------



## nbray67

Mini devil said:


> Just brought there full polishing kit  cheers for the heads up!!


Yeah, that Revitalise kit is mega cheap indeed but I already have that.


----------



## Mini devil

BadgerJCW said:


> You're welcome. I actually might go and pick up one of those too as it's got 40% off!
> 
> Damn, I keep spending cash on my OCD habit (but I love it!).


Haha we all love it just the wallet doesn't  
Such a good price I had to grab it! Shame I got the illusion for my birthday last week my parents paid 75 for it and it's now on amazon for 45!! :wall::wall:


----------



## rs_si

Cheers for that. Illusion ordered!


----------



## Paul04

£49.99 bargin
Auto Finesse REVKIT Revitalise Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## whiteclio59

....☺


----------



## whiteclio59

I've brought citrus powder 5L @ £23
Thought coat @ £12.99


----------



## whiteclio59

.....


----------



## whiteclio59

.....


----------



## WaxXo97

Thanks OP :thumb:

Just picked up 5L of lather for £22.58 delivered :newbie:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Illusion is a bargain! I already have 1 tub. Might get 5 litres of citrus power though


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

250ml of triple was £3.73 delivered yesterday. Snapped that up  lol


----------



## MDC250

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Illusion is a bargain! I already have 1 tub. Might get 5 litres of citrus power though


Tempted myself...is it that much better than VP citrus? Conscious the AF is pre diluted I think so the VP would go a lot further...conflicted!


----------



## whiteclio59

Ive just brought some 5L its a good product i brought 500ml to try off a seller on here


----------



## dillinja999

must resist....


----------



## Scottland

Leather conditioner @ £3.73 now


----------



## Bristle Hound

MDC250 said:


> Tempted myself...is it that much better than VP citrus? Conscious the AF is pre diluted I think so the VP would go a lot further...conflicted!


Used both the AF citrus power & the VP CPW. Not only has the VP better cleaning properties (especially when diluted with very warm but not hot, water)

Then there's the bonus that VP can be diluted down too

No brainer IMHO. ValetPro citrus pre wash for the win :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Scottland said:


> Leather conditioner @ £3.73 now


I bought this yesterday


----------



## whiteclio59

I now have to much where to put it all!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

MDC250 said:


> Tempted myself...is it that much better than VP citrus? Conscious the AF is pre diluted I think so the VP would go a lot further...conflicted!


In my opinion when it comes to Cleaning power af citrus power beats vp hands down. And at £23 delivered that's a good price.


----------



## MDC250

Feck it, 5l citrus ordered.

I hate this site, so far this weekend and because of this site I've bought a reconned computer, a safety razor and now this :lol:


----------



## Dan Walker

Illusion and revitalise ordered. Cheers for the heads up


----------



## clubman

Oh no... The wallet can't afford it. Great price. Ordered Tough Coat last week for £12.50 & Revitalise Compound for £6.50. Bargin. Seen the Passion wax for £41 but this Illusion is a steal.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Time to flip a coin.... 

Heads, I order Illusion and Citrus Power... 
Tails, I order Illusion and Citrus Power...

Oh dear


----------



## Starfox

Some awesome offers going there! Rejuvenate and Crystal Ordered...

Sorely tempted by the AF Auto Revitalise Kit as I am considering purchasing a DAS-6 Pro in the next few weeks and this would be perfect for it. Resisting though for now...


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Starfox said:


> Some awesome offers going there! Rejuvenate and Crystal Ordered...
> 
> Sorely tempted by the AF Auto Revitalise Kit as I am considering purchasing a DAS-6 Pro in the next few weeks and this would be perfect for it. Resisting though for now...


I'm in the same boat lol. My car could do with a machine polish and I'm thinking of buying a das 6. If I did I'd like to buy the revitalise kit to go with it.


----------



## Jord

Does anyone know how long this offer is on for?


----------



## danwel

Jord said:


> Does anyone know how long this offer is on for?


No but it likely won't be long so if you want it I'd grab it now or you will lose out


----------



## Starfox

Added AF Verso 5L to the collection as well - £19 delivered is too good to pass up for me!


----------



## Kimo

Starfox said:


> Added AF Verso 5L to the collection as well - £19 delivered is too good to pass up for me!


Was £13 last week


----------



## Starfox

Kimo73 said:


> Was £13 last week


Some things you are better not knowing..!!


----------



## K.M

5L of Citrus Power, Hide cleaner, Hide conditioner and some Rejuvenate Pre-Wax Cleanser :thumb: 

I am both pleased yet annoyed at seeing this thread! ha-ha!


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Thank you just ordered a tub:thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B

I come on here and the wrong times


----------



## Spike_11

Thanks for that. Just ordered the revitalise kit and illusion wax.


----------



## clubman

Illusion, Passion, Plus other bits ordered. How I hate the instant temptation & buying power of the tinterweb :lol:


----------



## Rebel007

mint rims is only £13.99 as well in case you missed it (free super saver delivery as well)


----------



## bigup

Rebel007 said:


> mint rims is only £13.99 as well in case you missed it (free super saver delivery as well)


I'd love this but got c5 waiting


----------



## nbray67

I'd dillyed and dallyed about ordering the 5ltr Citrus Power x £23 delivered but couldn't resist any longer!!!
I'll tell the Mrs when it arrives next week as I've put her work address as the delivery address.
Hopefully she'll not recall me buying Illusion on Sunday!!


----------



## BadgerJCW

Illusion is now Amazon #1 best selling hard wax...

They have us to thank :lol:


----------



## bigup

hehe yeh i noticed that earlier!


----------



## Qfruits

AF revitalise bought, with impending purchase of a DA purchase. Thanks


----------



## whiteclio59

Qfruits said:


> AF revitalise bought, with impending purchase of a DA purchase. Thanks


Great buy


----------



## Jamie.

I bought illusion too yesterday. I then spotted revitalise - which is also a bargain. If I had plenty of spare cash I'd buy myself some, but it's not worth the wraith of anger from the other half.


----------



## Brooklands

Not tried any AF products before - what do people recommend?


----------



## nbray67

Citrus Power 5ltr at £23 delivered is a bargain, as is the Illusion at £50 and Revitalise Kit at £50.


----------



## Qfruits

whiteclio59 said:


> Great buy


Hoping so too, it'll work out cheaper than the kit bundle on CYC.

Thanks


----------



## octaviatsi

Some great deals - shame I already have a pot of illusion. Tough prep is a good deal at over 50% off at £6.13 so picked up one of them and the 5 litre lather which is another great bargain at £22.53. Great deal on the revitalise kit and citrus power also just a shame I don't need them...


----------



## chewy_

thanks for this:thumb: picked up a pot of illusion. Have barely used my pot of illusion, but in saying that last weekend i stripped the car and went with prima amigo topped with illusion and it looked ace. Couldn't resist another pot of illusion at that price. Is the AF lather shampoo any good, worth a punt?


----------



## Brooklands

Thinking about triple and revive


----------



## Brooklands

As well as Iron out and the rim wax - any thoughts?


----------



## whiteclio59

Also passion is on offer


----------



## HairyMonster

Ordered 5l of Lather


----------



## chewy_

taken a punt and ordered 5L of lather


----------



## Danman

Is this the old formula of Lather?


----------



## pee

Just ordered and a pot with free next day delivery


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Citrus power is now number 1 best seller in engine care


----------



## 123HJMS

chewy_ said:


> taken a punt and ordered 5L of lather


Do you have a link chewy? Can't find the 5L on there


----------



## chewy_

123HJMS said:


> Do you have a link chewy? Can't find the 5L on there


Yeah sure, here u go mate http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FYU13AC/ref=mp_s_a_1_38?qid=1401219400&sr=8-38


----------



## 123HJMS

chewy_ said:


> Yeah sure, here u go mate http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FYU13AC/ref=mp_s_a_1_38?qid=1401219400&sr=8-38


Thank you pal


----------



## Luke3

Ordered loads.

Now skint, thanks detailing world lol!


----------



## Jord

Surprisingly managed to resist, nothing I need is on offer


----------



## chewy_

Jord said:


> Surprisingly managed to resist, nothing I need is on offer


Turning your nose up at illusion then?


----------



## Jord

Sort of.. I don't buy into the whole boutique wax hype.

More of a sealant man.

Each to their own though.


----------



## chewy_

Jord said:


> Sort of.. I don't buy into the whole boutique wax hype.
> 
> More of a sealant man.
> 
> Each to their own though.


Interesting. For me nothing comes close to the warm finish from a wax. And applying a nice wax is the most rewarding bit after a long slog of decontamination and polishing.

Each to their own though as you say.

Since your a sealant man, there are a couple of sealants i'd like to try in zaino z5 pro and jetseal 109. Have you tried either of those, which offer better looks?


----------



## Jord

I haven't tried either of those sorry. Haven't tried all that many sealants to be honest, I usually buy one and stick with it for quite a while until something else takes my fancy.

I've tried;

AB Ultraslick
AB To Seal And Protect 
FK1000P
AF Tough Coat
Wolfs Hard Body

And then a few different waxes. Currently using Soft99 Fusso Coat and I can't see me swapping to anything else any time soon as it's stunning, especially for the price.. Puts a lot of expensive waxes/sealants to shame in my opinion.


----------



## Luke3

Tough coat is silly cheap, 250ml lasts ages, I haven't ordered one as I still have lots left! 

I've ordered:

5l citrus power
5l lather
5l crystal
Hide cleaner and conditioner


----------



## Starfox

> Unfortunately, due to delivery restrictions on such items, we won't be able to send you this item and have cancelled it from your order. This is because this item contains flammable, pressurised, corrosive, environmentally hazardous or otherwise harmful substances classified as dangerous goods under the European Agreement concerning the International Carriage of Dangerous Goods by Air.


Just woke to this e-mail from Amazon this morning regarding my AF order - the joys of living in NI - so frustrating


----------



## chewy_

Starfox said:


> Just woke to this e-mail from Amazon this morning regarding my AF order - the joys of living in NI - so frusrating


That sucks mate. From the fighting shown on the tv news it doesn't look the best of places, added to that they prevent you from going about your detailing which must be very frustrating as you put it. Is it only amazon that don't deliver those kinds of goods? If so, how would you be able to try out a product like autosmart smartwheels or Car pro trix?


----------



## Scottland

Luke3 said:


> Tough coat is silly cheap, 250ml lasts ages, I haven't ordered one as I still have lots left!


£12.99 today (was £14.99 before I think?).

Great value for a great product.


----------



## peterdoherty

Starfox said:


> Just woke to this e-mail from Amazon this morning regarding my AF order - the joys of living in NI - so frustrating


What did you order? I had Amazon deliver iron out, dressle and CP to NI?


----------



## Maniac

oof nice heads up. BOUGHT!


----------



## Starfox

chewy_ said:


> That sucks mate. From the fighting shown on the tv news it doesn't look the best of places, added to that they prevent you from going about your detailing which must be very frustrating as you put it. Is it only amazon that don't deliver those kinds of goods? If so, how would you be able to try out a product like autosmart smartwheels or Car pro trix?


I think it must be because it was supposed to be via air freight - it usually isn't a problem, I have never encountered that before with any of the other online stores TBH!

Autosmart do have vans on the road here as well so that is not too bad...plus we have Orchard Autocare which is local.

BTW the fighting is not as bad as the TV news makes it out to be swear 



peterdoherty said:


> What did you order? I had Amazon deliver iron out, dressle and CP to NI?


I ordered Crystal & Rejuvenate - I fired them off an e-mail asking could they confirm which products from the AF range they CAN actually deliver but they reply was vague and useless! Basically if it is classified as 'hazardous properties by the manufacturer' it can't be delivered. I was hoping for a list!


----------



## whiteclio59

Auto glym is on offer too


----------



## PaulBen

Pot of illusion for me.

Gonna have to wait 2 weeks to use tho, on my honeymoon from the 1st of june!


----------



## clubman

Temptation down to £19.30. Ok for a budget detail.


----------



## danwel

Surprised they are still on offer as Amazon usually don't keep the offers on long


----------



## R14CKE

danwel said:


> Surprised they are still on offer as Amazon usually don't keep the offers on long


I hope it's gone by pay day (fri) other wise it just might get brought !


----------



## whiteclio59

Brought tough prep too go with tough coat never tried those? 

Just a quick question has anyone got any spare citrus powder bottles with a spray trigger? Pm me☺


----------



## danwel

R14CKE said:


> I hope it's gone by pay day (fri) other wise it just might get brought !


I was weak and bought it but I'm wanting to try bodyguard so may end up sell g mine....oops


----------



## Bartl

whiteclio59 said:


> Brought tough prep too go with tough coat never tried those?
> 
> Just a quick question has anyone got any spare citrus powder bottles with a spray trigger? Pm me☺


Pm on it way.


----------



## Mini devil

whiteclio59 said:


> Brought tough prep too go with tough coat never tried those?
> 
> Just a quick question has anyone got any spare citrus powder bottles with a spray trigger? Pm me☺


There great :thumb:


----------



## Paul04

Desire is now £87.47

Auto Finesse DES200 Desire Car Wax: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## whiteclio59

Paul04 said:


> Desire is now £87.47
> 
> Auto Finesse DES200 Desire Car Wax: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Desireable the same too me?


----------



## whiteclio59

Need too sell my CG mitt too fund theses deals!!


----------



## clubman

I'm tempted by the Desire at £87.47, but will I notice much difference over and above that which I get from my pot of Spirit??


----------



## 123HJMS

clubman said:


> I'm tempted by the Desire at £87.47, but will I notice much difference over and above that which I get from my pot of Spirit??


Maybe durability ... extra month or two. It's still an automotive wax at the end of the day


----------



## Dan_Mol

whiteclio59 said:


> Brought tough prep too go with tough coat never tried those?
> 
> Just a quick question has anyone got any spare citrus powder bottles with a spray trigger? Pm me☺


I have a few 500ml stubby bottles


----------



## whiteclio59

Would anyone like too split a 5L lather shampoo with me from amazon work out £12.50 each if possable someone local?


----------



## whiteclio59

Dan_Mol said:


> I have a few 500ml stubby bottles


Only saving £5 not really worth it


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

My items arrived today


----------



## nbray67

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> My items arrived today


That's quick, mine still show as 'dispatching'. Bugga!


----------



## peterdoherty

nbray67 said:


> That's quick, mine still show as 'dispatching'. Bugga!


got mine yesterday (the advantages of prime!)


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

nbray67 said:


> That's quick, mine still show as 'dispatching'. Bugga!


Yeh I know quite surprised myself tbh.


----------



## Kimo

I always get next day, ever when I don't pay for it


----------



## peterdoherty

peterdoherty said:


> got mine yesterday (the advantages of prime!)


Just opened it to find it had leaked!!!! It was inside an unsealed plastic bag. Not a massive amount has leaked but the bottle is fairly hammered.
Amazon sending a free replacement and getting to keep the nearly full original bottle as a bonus.

I previously bought a couple of AF items from Amazon (500ml bottles) that had leaked and left packaging feedback - thought for a 5kg/5ltr container they would have used more than their usual paper for protection!


----------



## Clyde

Got mine too and one bottle leaked. Looks like I need to report it.


----------



## whiteclio59

Its not looking good my order is due tomorrow I have 5L CP and tough coat :\


----------



## Mini devil

One of my bottles of rejuvenate kit had leaked the smallest bit from a slightly unscrewed bottle, only went on one of the cloths! So no real problem tbh


----------



## R14CKE

Just ordered tough coat


----------



## chewy_

Paul04 said:


> Desire is now £87.47
> 
> Auto Finesse DES200 Desire Car Wax: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Interesting. I got mine for 100 from AF, and at the time i thought it was a bargain. At £87 from amazon - the cheapest ive seen, i'd have thought these will be snapped up like hot cakes by those who have never tried it


----------



## bigup

chewy_ said:


> Interesting. I got mine for 100 from AF, and at the time i thought it was a bargain. At £87 from amazon - the cheapest ive seen, i'd have thought these will be snapped up like hot cakes by those who have never tried it


maybe if it was this price a few days ago but i think many have bought Illusion now

id love desire but do not know when i would use it hehe


----------



## chewy_

bigup said:


> maybe if it was this price a few days ago but i think many have bought Illusion now
> 
> id love desire but do not know when i would use it hehe


Illusion is better imh. Im personally not much of a fan of desire on its own, but when topped with illusion it comes into its own im tempted to buy a pot of desire, though mine is 3/4 full still i think a new pot at that price would make a very worthy birthday present for the missus. She loves desire you see


----------



## BadgerJCW

My Revitalise Kit had leaked everywhere too! Sounds like they'll be having a few returns!

In all fairness they were very quick to reply and are sending a replacement out tomorrow.


----------



## whiteclio59

Tough coat arrived without a sprayer  5 L CP hadn't leaked so all good apart from the sprayer


----------



## nbray67

Pheww!!

My 5ltr Citrus Power arrived unscathed, thank god as Amazon ridiculously sent it out in the SAME box as an IPad Air that I ordered from a totally different seller!!

I wonder what Amazon would've done if the CP had leaked and damaged the Ipad Air??

Absolute nuggets!! Hopefully you'll all get FOC replacements for damaged/missing goods.


----------



## peterdoherty

whiteclio59 said:


> Tough coat arrived without a sprayer  5 L CP hadn't leaked so all good apart from the sprayer


Report it to them as your order has incomplete/missing parts you never know they may be generous


----------



## peterdoherty

nbray67 said:


> Pheww!!
> 
> I wonder what Amazon would've done if the CP had leaked and damaged the Ipad Air??


Simple - they would have refunded it and got you to return the damaged one, marketplace seller still would have got paid from amazon if it was dispatched by them.
Dont think they can auto-replace marketplace seller items.


----------



## bigup

Desire down to £79.39


----------



## danwel

Just debating whither to buy the citrus power at 22.99!!! As I don't really need it as I'm a snow foam man but sometimes a bit of extra pre wash might come in handy!


----------



## chewy_

bigup said:


> Desire down to £79.39


Wow. Glad that I held off from buying it the other day. Looks like I might have to now, even though my current one is 3/4 full. A worthy birthday present for anyone, providing they've got a tub of Illusion going spare to get the most out of it


----------



## chewy_

danwel said:


> Just debating whither to buy the citrus power at 22.99!!! As I don't really need it as I'm a snow foam man but sometimes a bit of extra pre wash might come in handy!


Do you do a pre-wash then follow with snow foam? The equivalent of pre-wash, rinse, snow-foam, then rinse , followed up with a 2 Bucket method wash. Is that how most people do it,., or just snow-foam or pre-wash followed wth 2BM wash?


----------



## bigup

chewy_ said:


> Wow. Glad that I held off from buying it the other day. Looks like I might have to now, even though my current one is 3/4 full. A worthy birthday present for anyone, providing they've got a tub of Illusion going spare to get the most out of it


ive ordered!

are you saying one should top desire with illusion?


----------



## Nico1970

Good price for AF Desire.

I have AF Illusion - is there such a significant enhancement above and beyond this to warrant paying the circa 30 quid extra, can someone please advise? 

Cheers,


----------



## chewy_

bigup said:


> ive ordered!
> 
> are you saying one should top desire with illusion?


Absolutely. People may say otherwise, but imh desire isn't that great on it's own. Topped with Illusion though and it's like a perfect combo. On well maintained paint, it will bring a sweet, angelic look. Very warm and wet looking. If you haven't tried Illusion on top of Desire, I would definetely recommend it:thumb:


----------



## bigup

chewy_ said:


> Absolutely. People may say otherwise, but imh desire isn't that great on it's own. Topped with Illusion though and it's like a perfect combo. On well maintained pant, it will bring a sweet, angelic look. Very warm and wet looking. If you haven't tried Illusion on top of Desire, I would definetely recommend it:thumb:


just as well, as i now own both 

will try this combo me thinks, i take its 1 layer desire, wait 1 hour, then 1 layer illusion?

i have Tripple and Rejuvenate to go under it too


----------



## bigup

Nico1970 said:


> Good price for AF Desire.
> 
> I have AF Illusion - is there such a significant enhancement above and beyond this to warrant paying the circa 30 quid extra, can someone please advise?
> 
> Cheers,


desire is branded AF top end wax, i think its due to the durability aswell, they say it lasts 6 months, whereas Illusion is their show wax which lasts 2 months

buy both and know you got them at a bargain price! 

this is what i am telling myself hehe


----------



## chewy_

bigup said:


> just as well, as i now own both
> 
> will try this combo me thinks, i take its 1 layer desire, wait 1 hour, then 1 layer illusion?
> 
> i have Tripple and Rejuvenate to go under it too


Never used Tripple or Rejuvanate, but I did hear they are great products:thumb:

Tripple is more abbrasive than Rejuvanate, so go with that if you feel your car needs it. Rejuvanate will remove swirls and is meant to be the perfect base for an AF wax. Rejuvanate has a more oily finish than Tripple due to the glazing oils. Depending on the condition of your paintwork, if it's just swirls that need removing, I would go with Rejuvanate via machine. Then 1 or 2 layers of desire and finish with Illusion.

I've tried 2 layers of Desire and finished with 1 coat of Illusion and the finish was outstanding. Never tried 1 x Desire and 2 x Illusion but it's at the top of my list in the next up and coming weeks.

One thing you will find with Desire: Don't let it cure for too long, as it tends to get really grabby when you wipe it off. This won't affect the final result though (aesthetics)


----------



## bigup

chewy_ said:


> Never used Tripple or Rejuvanate, but I did hear they are great products:thumb:
> 
> Tripple is more abbrasive than Rejuvanate, so go with that if you feel your car needs it. Rejuvanate will remove swirls and is meant to be the perfect base for an AF wax. Rejuvanate has a more oily finish than Tripple due to the glazing oils. Depending on the condition of your paintwork, if it's just swirls that need removing, I would go with Rejuvanate via machine. Then 1 or 2 layers of desire and finish with Illusion.
> 
> I've tried 2 layers of Desire and finished with 1 coat of Illusion and the finish was outstanding. Never tried 1 x Desire and 2 x Illusion but it's at the top of my list in the next up and coming weeks.
> 
> One thing you will find with Desire: Don't let it cure for too long, as it tends to get really grabby when you wipe it off. This won't affect the final result though (aesthetics)


thanks mate, it will be for a brand nw car which is due to arrive in July so i have some time

hopefully it will have only light swirls from dealer prep (lease car so cant tell them no to prep it)

so with this in mind i think i will use Rejuvenate, 2 coats desire and 1 illusion as you say

1 hour in-between each layer yes?


----------



## chewy_

Yeah, 1 hour between each layer is ample. That said, I've been using Illusion this weekend, and last, and I only waited 10 mins or so between layers and the results were still second to none


----------



## MDC250

danwel said:


> Just debating whither to buy the citrus power at 22.99!!! As I don't really need it as I'm a snow foam man but sometimes a bit of extra pre wash might come in handy!


Mine arrived yesterday, thought I'd give it a go at that price although haven't made that much of a dent in my VP CPW to date.

Handy to have in like you say...hoping to try it tmw to see if I notice much of a difference.


----------



## whiteclio59

Arrived my tough prep its very watery never used it before :/


----------



## danwel

MDC250 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, thought I'd give it a go at that price although haven't made that much of a dent in my VP CPW to date.
> 
> Handy to have in like you say...hoping to try it tmw to see if I notice much of a difference.


Sod it orderd some to try


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Sod it orderd some to try


Unbelievable isn't it how the price FINALLY grabs hold of you and an order is placed, even if you don't want/need it!!


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Unbelievable isn't it how the price FINALLY grabs hold of you and an order is placed, even if you don't want/need it!!


That's pretty much how it happened. Even worked it out as price per 500ml to convince myself further lol


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> That's pretty much how it happened. Even worked it out as price per 500ml to convince myself further lol


Ha ha, that's exactly how I looked at it, bargain bucket!!


----------



## Nico1970

nbray67 said:


> unbelievable isn't it how the price finally grabs hold of you and an order is placed, even if you don't want/need it!!


+1....


----------



## danwel

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha, that's exactly how I looked at it, bargain bucket!!


Wasn't just me then lol:thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59

I need desire but need too sell desireable


----------



## Clyde

AF Spirit dwn to £57.15. Would def recommend this over Illusion.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Clyde said:


> AF Spirit dwn to £57.15. Would def recommend this over Illusion.


Do you mean literally over Illusion or do you think Spirit is the better wax?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Desire now at £79.39 bargain


----------



## Clyde

I prefer Spirit compared to Desire and Illusion. Finish and long term durability are ace. Illusion is a great wax ESP when coupled with Desire. Having all three, this is the one I would buy again.


----------



## BadgerJCW

As you guys have knowledge of AF products, are their tyre dressings really that bad compared to say Megs Endurance etc?

Never seem to read a good review regarding durability.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Clyde said:


> I prefer Spirit compared to Desire and Illusion. Finish and long term durability are ace. Illusion is a great wax ESP when coupled with Desire. Having all three, this is the one I would buy again.


Thanks mate, ordered. Will compliment my 500ml bottle of Rejuvenate that I got for £13.50.


----------



## danwel

BadgerJCW said:


> As you guys have knowledge of AF products, are their tyre dressings really that bad compared to say Megs Endurance etc?
> 
> Never seem to read a good review regarding durability.


Hated satin, used to just come straight off although others may disagree


----------



## chewy_

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks mate, ordered. Will compliment my 500ml bottle of Rejuvenate that I got for £13.50.


Link?


----------



## danwel

chewy_ said:


> Link?


Amazon, quite a few AF bargains to be had


----------



## AndyA4TDI

danwel said:


> Amazon, quite a few AF bargains to be had


Hi mate, it is on Ebay, there is a link in the cleanser section.


----------



## shiny i10

I got mine yesterday along with the revitalise kit, but it looks like the top on the pad prime hadn't been screwn on properly and covered everything in the box. Luckily the box was in a plastic bag so the illusion was safe, rest of it going back for a replacement.


----------



## danwel

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi mate, it is on Ebay, there is a link in the cleanser section.


I stand corrected my bad


----------



## whiteclio59

I have aw desirable is it worth selling it for af desire?


----------



## octaviatsi

Prices of the waxes keep coming down

- Spirit now £56.51
- Soul now £27.71

Some really great savings


----------



## danwel

octaviatsi said:


> Prices of the waxes keep coming down
> 
> - Spirit now £56.51
> - Soul now £27.71
> 
> Some really great savings


Bloody hell soul is cheap and makes my one in the for sale section at 30 look expensive:wall:


----------



## chrisgreen

octaviatsi said:


> Prices of the waxes keep coming down
> 
> - Spirit now £56.51
> - Soul now £27.71
> 
> Some really great savings


That's a really good price on Soul.


----------



## Starfox

chrisgreen said:


> That's a really good price on Soul.


Yes - I couldn't resist purchasing the AF Soul wax - never tried AF Wax so seemed too good to pass up especially as I will be using it on a silver car!

Question - if I want to 'top up' wax on a car what is the process for doing this? Can I just apply another layer of wax a month after the first layers were done after a standard 2 bucket wash and dry? I.e without claying, polishing etc.. again. Not sure if this is considering bad practice as there are contaminants on the car at this stage.

And if so can you mix waxes - i.e. I currently have AS Wax on my car - could I just put this AF wax on over the top?

Thanks!


----------



## whiteclio59

I'm tempted with spirit


----------



## Clyde

Just get it bought lol


----------



## octaviatsi

Still the waxes keep coming down

- Desire now £77.75
- Spirit now £56.39
- Soul now £26.48

Some real hefty discounts there...


----------



## SteveyG

Desire is quite tempting at that price. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Skilzo

I went and ordered illusion my first wax


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Skilzo said:


> I went and ordered illusion my first wax


You wont be disappointed its a really good wax


----------



## Skilzo

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> You wont be disappointed its a really good wax


I am new at this whole detailing thing but everyone seems to like it so why not  just need to order to stuff to apply it now but not sure what I need


----------



## danwel

Skilzo said:


> I am new at this whole detailing thing but everyone seems to like it so why not  just need to order to stuff to apply it now but not sure what I need


AF Wax Mate or the Dodo Finger Mitts are my weapons of choice


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Skilzo said:


> I am new at this whole detailing thing but everyone seems to like it so why not  just need to order to stuff to apply it now but not sure what I need


Auto finesse waxmate. Perfect fit for the 200ml wax pots


----------



## Skilzo

I take it I will also need to buff it off? Will get a wax mate ordered thanks


----------



## Nico1970

SteveyG said:


> Desire is quite tempting at that price. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


How low can it go?????


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Skilzo said:


> I take it I will also need to buff it off? Will get a wax mate ordered thanks


Yes lol . Can be buffed straight after or left for like 20 mins then buff. I waxed the whole car then went round and buffed it off effortlessly


----------



## peterdoherty

peterdoherty said:


> Just opened it to find it had leaked!!!! It was inside an unsealed plastic bag. Not a massive amount has leaked but the bottle is fairly hammered.
> Amazon sending a free replacement and getting to keep the nearly full original bottle as a bonus.
> 
> I previously bought a couple of AF items from Amazon (500ml bottles) that had leaked and left packaging feedback - thought for a 5kg/5ltr container they would have used more than their usual paper for protection!


Amazon sent the replacement via Royal Mail who have now held it as "This parcel has been identified as containing items suspected of being prohibited or dangerous." 
I suspect it must have leaked and someone freaked out lol
Amazon sending another (3rd) one out....... The fun and games continue


----------



## Jdudley90

I like the 5 litres of iron out says usually dispatched with 3 - 6 weeks


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Jdudley90 said:


> I like the 5 litres of iron out says usually dispatched with 3 - 6 weeks


Yeh I almost orderd some at tbat price but 6 weeks delivery whats that all about?!


----------



## Moonhead

Another one here who's revitalise kit has arrived today and the packaging was soaked through. Investigation shows the lid to the pad primer hadn't been screwed on properly and it's leaked out everywhere, covering all of the pads and microfibres in primer. Amazon have despatched a replacement and are collecting the damaged one tomorrow. It appears that Auto Finesse are sending out the kits without screwing the lids on tightly enough. Good job amazon are so good at dealing with returns.


----------



## TonyX5

How does illusion compare with Vics Concourse, I was going to buy the Vics but with illusion on special offer might give that a go instead.

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## whiteclio59

TonyX5 said:


> How does illusion compare with Vics Concourse, I was going to buy the Vics but with illusion on special offer might give that a go instead.
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


It was the number 1 best selling hard wax on amazon


----------



## Kimo

TonyX5 said:


> How does illusion compare with Vics Concourse, I was going to buy the Vics but with illusion on special offer might give that a go instead.
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


Illusion is by far the best and my favourite wax to use

I can't fault it. Wether you leave it 3 seconds or 3 hours it still looks stunning and is effortless to buff. Even in the sun


----------



## bigup

Bought desire a few days ago at £79, price has come down a little since then 

Emailed Amazon and they have refunded me the difference. (Not much mind)

Spot on


----------



## Nico1970

bigup said:


> Bought desire a few days ago at £79, price has come down a little since then
> 
> Emailed Amazon and they have refunded me the difference. (Not much mind)
> 
> Spot on


I have to say, in all my years dealing with Amazon, they are the model for good customer service. Not once has there been a problem with refunds / returns and, as noted above, ex gratia items. Absolutely Brilliant!


----------



## chewy_

bigup said:


> Bought desire a few days ago at £79, price has come down a little since then
> 
> Emailed Amazon and they have refunded me the difference. (Not much mind)
> 
> Spot on


That's cheaky, especially for £3 pretty good they refunded you the difference, great customer service!:thumb:


----------



## TonyX5

Thanks for your replies, just ordered a pot of Illusion :driver:


----------



## chewy_

One thing i noticed, was that lather price at £22 didn't hang about for long. Maybe 3 days or so before going back up to £30. Received mine 2 or 3 days ago but yet to use it, looking forward to it though. Got a few shampoos to use still unopened chemical guys mr pink being one of them


----------



## chewy_

I'm tempted to buy Spirit still, at £56 it seems a bit of a bargain though just concerned it might turn out to be a poor mans desire


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

chewy_ said:


> I'm tempted to buy Spirit still, at £56 it seems a bit of a bargain though just concerned it might turn out to be a poor mans desire


Quite a few people actually rate spirit better than desire so I wouldnt be to worried.


----------



## chewy_

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Quite a few people actually rate spirit better than desire so I wouldnt be to worried.


I showed my 2 pots of Illusion to my friend, and his first remark was 'whats the point in owning the same wax twice' ... then I had to explain the bargain going on at the moment on amazon, and I let him spread Illusion over the car when we had detailed my missus car the other day. With the hot weather we are having, it really is a very practical wax- easy on easy off.

As for Spirit, very tempted.. Just concerned slightly because it's meant to have a lower % of the the T1 Brazilian Carnuaba wax compared to desire. That said, it's probably barely noticeable to the untrained eye.

Bought my pot of desire for £100, at £77 it does seem a steal but maybe a bit pointless as my friend says to own the same wax twice. I guess the question is: is there a better wax out there than Spirit for the price point of £56.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I ordered a 5L bottle of Citrus Power last week which was supposed to be delivered on Monday 2nd, but the delivery tracker indicated that it was being returned to sender 

I contacted Amazon last night about it and they couldn't understand either, so they've re-ordered the product for me and arranged for next day delivery at no extra cost  brilliant customer service!!


----------



## danwel

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I ordered a 5L bottle of Citrus Power last week which was supposed to be delivered on Monday 2nd, but the delivery tracker indicated that it was being returned to sender
> 
> I contacted Amazon last night about it and they couldn't understand either, so they've re-ordered the product for me and arranged for next day delivery at no extra cost  brilliant customer service!!


Agree, their customer service is absolutely awesome. Anytime i have had isuess where stuff has gone missing they have resolved it with next day delivery or refund. Some items i bought had gone down in price the next day and they were even good enough to refund me the difference.

That is the reason why i will use and continue to use Amazon


----------



## SteveyG

chewy_ said:


> Bought my pot of desire for £100, at £77 it does seem a steal but maybe a bit pointless as my friend says to own the same wax twice. I guess the question is: is there a better wax out there than Spirit for the price point of £56.


There's a few that I'm tempted by at that price range which is why I'm hesitating slightly. RG55 is a bit pricier but one I'm considering, BMD Sirius Dark is currently £60, Chemical Guys Black, and not mentioned much but Sonax Premium.


----------



## chewy_

SteveyG said:


> There's a few that I'm tempted by at that price range which is why I'm hesitating slightly. RG55 is a bit pricier but one I'm considering, BMD Sirius Dark is currently £60, Chemical Guys Black, and not mentioned much but Sonax Premium.


Got all of those except for Chemical guys Black. I have a black car and must admit I am tempted by CG Black


----------



## chewy_

Well I've taken the plunge and ordered Spirit. After 4-5 days of waiting to see if the price would drop further it seems that £56 is as low as it's gonna get. My 4th wax from AF now, so I guess I must be more of a fan now than I thought.


----------



## nbray67

Dipped in again and bought AF Tough Prep and AF Tough Coat for some winter protection!!


----------



## Kimo

Desire ordered lol


----------



## Short1e

Kimo73 said:


> Desire ordered lol


Have you seen the price of spirit?


----------



## Johnny_B

im surprised this has lasted as longas it has


----------



## whiteclio59

nbray67 said:


> Dipped in again and bought AF Tough Prep and AF Tough Coat for some winter protection!!


Same here


----------



## bigup

Spirit gone up from £56 to £59


----------



## nbray67

I get paid next Fri and even though I have Illusion which I absolutely love, I'll be sneaking an order of Desire under the wife's prying eye's at £78 if it's still on sale. 
I don't need it but at £78, I can't resist any longer, fingers crossed it's back up at full price next Fri!!


----------



## chewy_

nbray67 said:


> I get paid next Fri and even though I have Illusion which I absolutely love, I'll be sneaking an order of Desire under the wife's prying eye's at £78 if it's still on sale.
> I don't need it but at £78, I can't resist any longer, fingers crossed it's back up at full price next Fri!!


I am also tinkering with the idea of adding a second pot of desire just in case Spirit turns out to be a poor mans desire. Desire is AF's 'flagship' wax afterall, even though most people see illusion as being better


----------



## Kimo

Short1e said:


> Have you seen the price of spirit?


Yeah, but I'm not tempted in the slightest 

Until tonight maybe :lol:


----------



## Rowe

desire ordered too. 
I don't need any new waxes, but i just couldnt resist


----------



## whiteclio59

Desire and desireable more than less the same ? I might buy spirit but heard it can be tricky to remove?


----------



## Short1e

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah, but I'm not tempted in the slightest
> 
> Until tonight maybe :lol:


LOL... Get it ordered.

I ordered Desire and Spirit the other day. Got a despatch email this morning


----------



## IanG

whiteclio59 said:


> I might buy spirit but heard it can be tricky to remove?


Thought you already had Spirit seem to remember selling you a used pot last year?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=324726


----------



## whiteclio59

IanG said:


> Thought you already had Spirit seem to remember selling you a used pot last year?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=324726


Sold it due not having time to use i regret selling it now


----------



## IanG

whiteclio59 said:


> Sold it due not having time to use i regret selling it now


Oh well at least you can buy a new pot at a very good price


----------



## Kimo

Short1e said:


> LOL... Get it ordered.
> 
> I ordered Desire and Spirit the other day. Got a despatch email this morning


Peer pressure, peer pressure

Ok I've ordered it


----------



## Short1e

Kimo73 said:


> Peer pressure, peer pressure
> 
> Ok I've ordered it


Nice one :thumb:

Great for the price too


----------



## Kimo

Short1e said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Great for the price too


Have you used it before?

Don't know anyone who has tbh


----------



## nbray67

Rowe said:


> desire ordered too.
> I don't need any new waxes, but i just couldnt resist


Man, this is a crazy situation.
I off loaded a few bits on Ebay to offset my Illusion purchase.
I need to see what I can offload again to the Bay of E to partially fund my imminent Desire purchase.
Looks like the Fusso Soft99 could be going!!


----------



## Paul04

nbray67 said:


> Man, this is a crazy situation.
> I off loaded a few bits on Ebay to offset my Illusion purchase.
> I need to see what I can offload again to the Bay of E to partially fund my imminent Desire purchase.
> Looks like the Fusso Soft99 could be going!!


Same here. I want to buy some spirit but need to clear out some stuff or the wife will go


----------



## whiteclio59

Might sell af brushs to buy one of theses deals


----------



## chewy_

Desire ordered, which tallies my AF wax collection up nicely:

2 x desire, though 1 is 3/4 full
2 x illusion
1 x spirit


There's enough there to be getting in with for the moment I think. I might start slapping it on from now to help get through it quicker


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Good spot OP on this deal, wouldn't have noticed it had I not come across this thread :thumb: Ordered a couple of the Citrus Power 5L containers but was tempted to go for the Desire as well (although I have a 3/4 full one already!).


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well after the heads up, order placed yesterday morning, and with in 24 hrs this turned up



Also waiting on another small Meguiars parcel to be delivered as well. Damn i hate you guys..lol


----------



## Jord

The Revitalise kit is a bargain to be fair, I would definitely be buying it if I didn't already have one in the garage.. Which I paid almost double the price for haha..


----------



## chewy_

GolfFanBoy said:


> Good spot OP on this deal, wouldn't have noticed it had I not come across this thread :thumb: Ordered a couple of the Citrus Power 5L containers but was tempted to go for the Desire as well (although I have a 3/4 full one already!).


Might as well just buy it imh. You'll be kicking yourself if you run out and it doesn't go back on offer again. Especially at this price


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Jord said:


> The Revitalise kit is a bargain to be fair, I would definitely be buying it if I didn't already have one in the garage.. Which I paid almost double the price for haha..


Can it be used with a rotary too??


----------



## Bartl

shaunyshaun1234 said:


> Can it be used with a rotary too??


Da only.


----------



## Mini devil

whiteclio59 said:


> Might sell af brushs to buy one of theses deals


Bare me in mind if you do :thumb:


----------



## sworrall

got my Illusion through tonight and also some AF Crystal Glass CRG250

My glass cleaner didnt come with a sprayer though so going to ask amazon CS to send one


----------



## octaviatsi

My AF Spritz didn't come with a sprayer either so looks like they are not shipping with them. Did anyone else get a spray nozzle on their AF sprays? Also anyone got Amazon to send one on?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

My hide leather cleaner came with a spray head


----------



## Short1e

Yeh I got them with hide cleaner and tough coat


----------



## chewy_

Desire moves up to #3 in the best selling hard waxes, ahead of Illusion


----------



## Kimo

The spray head wasn't on the product when shipped but I've had 4 things that need them and they've all had the spray head in the box


----------



## GolfFanBoy

chewy_ said:


> Might as well just buy it imh. You'll be kicking yourself if you run out and it doesn't go back on offer again. Especially at this price


I'm blaming you for me going back and buying it this morning


----------



## sworrall

Kimo73 said:


> The spray head wasn't on the product when shipped but I've had 4 things that need them and they've all had the spray head in the box


I think they just forgot to put it in the box. They are sending me a new one out but Ive got to return the old one. I would just use another head but Ive got none that will fit


----------



## jahed123

If anything didn't come with a sprayer, contact Amazon, I think its an issue with multiple items purchased. My tough coat didn't come with one, they sent me another with a sprayer after I got in contact.


----------



## octaviatsi

Yeah I thought they would ask you to return it as they are not geared up just to ship out the missing spray head. I already have a Spritz with spray head so can't be bothered with the grief of returning it for another only to find that the new one sent is also missing a spray head! Good old Amazon!


----------



## peterdoherty

The sprayer should be taped to the side of the bottle - the 500ml AF bottles I have previously been sent from Amazon didnt have them very securely stuck on so I can imagine a lot may have fallen off during moving around the warehouse.

Not sure if AF send amazon a box of product and a box of spray heads or if they send them taped to the bottle.


----------



## Clyde

Seriously tempted by Dressle 5L at £28...


----------



## chewy_

Seriously can't believe desire has sold more than illusion.

Yesterday (Friday) I stripped my car using CG Wash and Clear, then went with Klasse AIO by machine, Britemax sealant, 1 coat of desire , then 1 coat of Illusion.


The 1 coat of illusion really just seals everything off. So easy to use and buffs off so easily,., such a great wax. imh heads and shoulders above desire for usability and looks.



What's funny, is that today, I machine polished the whole car again with Klasse AIO. ... just because I wasn't satisfied with the look. Not deep enough, and my own fault for cutting corners.

Today I did exactly the same procedure except after the Klasse AIO,., I applied CG E-Z creme (by machine),.,., then the rest as before,., Britemax sealant, 1 coat of desire, (waited 3 hours to cure) then just this minute laid down a coat of Illusion for the finishing touch. It looks better already than it did this morning,., (after finishing yesterday I felt so disappointed not deep or wet enough),., it looked better this morning but I still stripped everything off anyway,.,


Tomorrow will be a special day I reckon, and I may add another coat of Illusion tomorrow morning for extra gloss and wetness. Looking at the car now it's ridiculously glossy ,wet and clear


----------



## chewy_

come to think about it now: 50 quid for illusion is such a bargain. I think it's my favourite wax now. Even in the hot sun today it wipes off a dream


----------



## sworrall

I've not gone with Desire, just the illusion as could afford the two. Could I put supernatural hybrid on then illusion over the top? Is this a good match for durability and looks?


----------



## chewy_

sworrall said:


> I've not gone with Desire, just the illusion as could afford the two. Could I put supernatural hybrid on then illusion over the top? Is this a good match for durability and looks?


If you're car is fully corrected, I would go with a glaze (by machine),., then SN Hybrid with Illusion on top I think would be perfect.


----------



## sworrall

chewy_ said:


> If you're car is fully corrected, I would go with a glaze (by machine),., then SN Hybrid with Illusion on top I think would be perfect.


Yep. Had the das pro on it when I bought it and have some dodo lime prime


----------



## camerashy

chewy_ said:


> Yesterday (Friday) I stripped my car using CG Wash and Clear, then went with Klasse AIO by machine, Britemax sealant, 1 coat of desire , then 1 coat of Illusionr


Chewy - interested in the CG Citrus Wash Clear did you use it at the rate of 2oz per gallon or stronger please and do you just wash the car as normal??
Looking for a paint cleaner which has no abrasives and this sounds like an ideal product.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## chewy_

sworrall said:


> Yep. Had the das pro on it when I bought it and have some dodo lime prime


Nice. The lime prime will do nicely. If it were me, I would do the car over with lime prime (by machine),.,. then,.,. on 1 panel try the lime prime again (by machine).,., to see if it deepens and gives a wetter look. My bet is that it will,., and personally I would do the whole car over again with the lime prime though some may say it's overkill,., (doing the car twice over with lime prime by machine is the same as doing 1 coat of lime prime, followed by a glaze (by machine). So my procedure would be this: 

2 x lime prime (by machine)
1 or 2 x DJ SNH
Illusion


----------



## chewy_

camerashy said:


> Chewy - interested in the CG Citrus Wash Clear did you use it at the rate of 2oz per gallon or stronger please and do you just wash the car as normal??
> Looking for a paint cleaner which has no abrasives and this sounds like an ideal product.
> Thanks
> Dave


Yeah I went with 2fl oz. Basically I used 60ml for 5 litres of water and it worked a treat. It removed all the wax,.., then I went with the Klasse AIO to guarantee I was working on a perfectly clean car. The CG wash and clear smells very nice,, a nicer smell than Mr Pink IMH,., worked really well as a paint cleaner,., better than Fairy Dish soap imh:thumb:


----------



## chewy_

chewy_ said:


> Yeah I went with 2fl oz. Basically I used 60ml for 5 litres of water and it worked a treat. It removed all the wax,.., then I went with the Klasse AIO to guarantee I was working on a perfectly clean car. The CG wash and clear smells very nice,, a nicer smell than Mr Pink IMH,., worked really well as a paint cleaner,., better than Fairy Dish soap imh:thumb:


There's another point to mention as well here. In the past I've always used fairy dish soap, but as it strips the wax it seems to totally kill all the gloss leaving the paint looking 'dull' and 'tired' when dry. It's hard to amp the gloss back up again after...

The CG Citrus Wash and Clear removes all the wax and left a squaky clean finish without leaving the paint looking tired and 'dull'. I'm really happy with this purchase, next time I will buy the CG wash and clear in the gallon form it's that good.


----------



## chewy_

Bump for the slackers that have yet to dip in their pockets for some illusion.


----------



## 20vKarlos

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_gn...&keywords=Auto+finesse&ie=UTF8&qid=1402177662

Whole lot seems to be on offer sweet! :thumbs:

Thanks OP


----------



## sworrall

sworrall said:


> I think they just forgot to put it in the box. They are sending me a new one out but Ive got to return the old one. I would just use another head but Ive got none that will fit


Well, Amazon sent a new bottle and the old one was returned and guess what? Of course the new one didnt come with a sprayer even though they were going to check before it was dispatched


----------



## octaviatsi

I guess you can always contact Auto Finesse direct and they may ship you one for free?


----------



## sworrall

octaviatsi said:


> I guess you can always contact Auto Finesse direct and they may ship you one for free?


I dont know if they have any dealings with the amazon stock so its not really their problem to be sorting?

Im at the point now where Ill just throw it in a Windowlene bottle!


----------



## peterdoherty

sworrall said:


> I dont know if they have any dealings with the amazon stock so its not really their problem to be sorting?


It is affecting their brand though - as a supplier they would have more/different contact with Amazon that us consumers


----------



## octaviatsi

Totally agree it's Amazon's repeated screw up as I also received a bottle without a sprayer. That said, I'm sure AF want their customers to be happy regardless of it being a reseller problem. Might be worth an e-mail?


----------



## sworrall

Ive emailed AF to point it out

Amazon have replied to say they arent going to send a replacement yet and are going to check their stock bucket first. Im sure theyll find 50 bottles and 90 loose sprayers at the bottom of the box!


----------



## nbray67

My Tough Prep and Tough Coat arrived yesterday, spray head 'lightly' taped to the side of the Tough Coat!!
I got one but I can see why spray heads are missing for quite a few, not taped to the bottles securely enough.


----------



## camerashy

Illusion arrived this morning, just need time to clean the paintwork and let's see it work it's magic.


----------



## Jdudley90

I see the price is on the way back up on the desire.


----------



## chewy_

camerashy said:


> Illusion arrived this morning, just need time to clean the paintwork and let's see it work it's magic.


Nice:thumb: Can't go wrong with it really,., it's top of the drawer,., on well prepped paint you'll struggle to find a glossier and wet looking finish imh.

On my car atm I've got:

Klasse AIO, CG E-Z creme, Britemax sealant (1 coat), Desire (1 coat), Illusion ( 1 coat),., and just this minute added a coat of DJ SN which has definetely added to to the finish. Some of the wetness has died down a bit but I'm left with a very bold , dark and reflective kind of look. Looks classy.,. but I think I can improve it.

This weekend going to strip everything off with CG Citrus wash and clear: Then instead of Klasse AIO, CG E-Z creme, Britemax sealant I'm gonna go:

Prima Amigo via machine
1 coat of desire
2 x illusion or 1 x illusion, then 1 x DJ SN

I reckon a combo of this sort will tick every box for a concours look with Amigo providing a very wet base., desire will enhance the boldness and give it a deep look. With Desire over Amigo the paint will loook wet, deep, reflective and glossy. With 2 coats of Illusion added to that this will add more gloss and wetness. Or 1 if I go with 1 coat of Illusion and finish with DJ SN for a less-wet finish, but more reflective glassy finish. Will depend on my moood.

One thing I've learnt with Desire, it's such a rich wax it doesn't need too many layers of 'other' products underneath it. It seems to swallow everything up on application with it being so 'rich'


----------



## chewy_

Jdudley90 said:


> I see the price is on the way back up on the desire.


Well spotted. Glad I got mine while it was going cheap. Not sure if I'd be willing to buy it for 90 quid or so, despite buying my first pot for 100 though I didn't know what it was all about back then.


----------



## Kimo

You want illusion on top. Don't but snh over it


----------



## chewy_

Kimo73 said:


> You want illusion on top. Don't but snh over it


Out of the DJ waxes I've only got DJ SN. I'd like the hybrid one but haven't got round to buying it yet, and not keen that they don't sell it in a 200ml pot but there ya go


----------



## Kimo

chewy_ said:


> Out of the DJ waxes I've only got DJ SN. I'd like the hybrid one but haven't got round to buying it yet, and not keen that they don't sell it in a 200ml pot but there ya go


I'm saying if anything put illusion over sn not the other way around


----------



## SteveyG

chewy_ said:


> Nice:thumb: Can't go wrong with it really,., it's top of the drawer,., on well prepped paint you'll struggle to find a glossier and wet looking finish imh.


There's definitely glossier waxes IMO. Vics Concourse, Zymol Concours. Even Sonax Xtreme looks as glossy but lasts longer.

It's a good wax though, but you do need to buff again a few hours later.


----------



## chewy_

Kimo73 said:


> I'm saying if anything put illusion over sn not the other way around


Sounds about right, I'll be sure to do this. Got my Desire and Spirit in the post today, so I'm going to have a play with Spirit this weekend instead of Desire so the car will be topped with:

Amigo by machine
1 x spirit
1 x DJ SN then 1 x Illusion,.,. Or 2 x Illusion


----------



## Paul04

Expecting my delivery today but no luck. Checked my emails and amazon have sent one saying my order has been returned and a refund giving. What's going on? Looked on the amazon website and just gives a list of what the reason could be! Not happy


----------



## Kimo

chewy_ said:


> Sounds about right, I'll be sure to do this. Got my Desire and Spirit in the post today, so I'm going to have a play with Spirit this weekend instead of Desire so the car will be topped with:
> 
> Amigo by machine
> 1 x spirit
> 1 x DJ SN then 1 x Illusion,.,. Or 2 x Illusion


Is that not over kill mate?

I'd stick to just spirit then illusion or sn then illusion personally


----------



## chewy_

Kimo73 said:


> Is that not over kill mate?
> 
> I'd stick to just spirit then illusion or sn then illusion personally


After the Amigo I reckon I'll just go 1 x Spirit then 1 or 2 coats of Illusion.

Really looking forward to using Spirit now I've opened and dabbed the finger in.

Spirit is meant to give great clarity, so over Amigo it should hopefully provide a glossy and deep wet look. With Illusion on top for the finishing touch for extra wetness and gloss.


----------



## Kimo

chewy_ said:


> After the Amigo I reckon I'll just go 1 x Spirit then 1 or 2 coats of Illusion.
> 
> Really looking forward to using Spirit now I've opened and dabbed the finger in.
> 
> Spirit is meant to give great clarity, so over Amigo it should hopefully provide a glossy and deep wet look. With Illusion on top for the finishing touch for extra wetness and gloss.


Yeah that's what I'd do

Can't wait to use spirit. Love the smell


----------



## camerashy

Paul04 said:


> Expecting my delivery today but no luck. Checked my emails and amazon have sent one saying my order has been returned and a refund giving. What's going on? Looked on the amazon website and just gives a list of what the reason could be! Not happy


Whats gone wrong, mate, have they said and what did you order??
Dave


----------



## chewy_

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah that's what I'd do
> 
> Can't wait to use spirit. Love the smell


I am also looking forward to it, even though the car already looks fantastic with the desire, illusion and DJ SN.

I'll start with CG citrus wash and clear, then ill spray the car down with car pro trix followed up with a snow foam to rid the horrible smell and contamination , then a quick claying session to get the paint really really smooth. No swirls on my paint so ill just machine with amigo then hit the spirit and illusion hopefully to give me my best look ever


----------



## Paul04

camerashy said:


> Whats gone wrong, mate, have they said and what did you order??
> Dave


Waiting for a reply back. I ordered Tripple and Verso


----------



## Kimo

This was what my first pot of desire looked like

Non existent

They didn't even tape up the cardboard, I won't even call it a box


----------



## Paul04

This is the reply

Please note that orders can be returned for a number of reasons including lack of address information or sometimes labels can become smudged or torn in transit which can leave the delivery address incomplete.

You can find more information regarding possible reasons for non-delivery of an item here:

www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=13833761

I can confirm that a full refund of GBP 29.37 was issued to you on Wednesday, 11 June for this order. The refund should go through in 2 to 3 business days from the date of request and appear on your next card statement. Please note, this does not include your bank's processing time. You'll see this amount credited on your next statement.

I do understand that a refund cannot really make amends for the inconvenience caused, so again, please accept my apologies.

Further to this, should you still want the item, you can place a new order for it using the fastest delivery available (please make sure that the new order is either directly sold and dispatched by Amazon or labelled as "Fulfilled by Amazon"). Right after placing the order, please contact us back with the new order number so we can then waive off the postage charge on it. In that way, you will only be charged of the item's price.

Customer Service can be reached by phone, e-mail and chat 7 days a week 06.00 to midnight, local UK time using the link below.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/contact-us

If you need to call us, we can be reached on Freephone (within the UK) 0800 496 1081. International customers can reach us on +44 207 084 7911. 
As soon as we have received your response, we'll then be able to look into this matter further for you.

I hope I have been helpful in this occasion. We value your business and we look forward to seeing you again soon at Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## Paul04

Not sure if I will put another order on. I might just order from polish bliss or auto finesse direct


----------



## chewy_

Well i'm not trying to sound smug or anything, but i cant complain with my service. In 2 seperate orders i recieved 5L Lather, Illusion, spirit and desire perfectly intact. I consider myself pretty lucky as the day i got lather for £22, it went up to £29 the next day. Although i havent used spirit yet, i reckon it was a bargain at £56 (now £60). And desire for £77 a birthday present for the missus a clear steal now amazon have ammended the price to £90 which sounds about right. £77 was probably low enough to undermine the product.


Illusion still at £50 such a bargain imh


----------



## TonyPM

Same packaging for me as Kimo73, but my goods were intact. Clay and lube ok, the lube was well packed, trigger off and replaced with a bottle lid and all sealed in a bag. No probs.

Mint rims had become loose within the tin, melted partially to reform, no probs.

Second order of AF from Amazon, good value and no issues.


----------



## BadgerJCW

Kimo73 said:


> This was what my first pot of desire looked like
> 
> Non existent
> 
> They didn't even tape up the cardboard, I won't even call it a box


So they delivered an empty box?!

Terrible packaging or rather lack of it!

So far I've had a leaked Revitalise Kit, wrong wax and missing triggers! I can't see how Amazon are making anything with the prices being as low as they are and then having to re-send stuff!


----------



## Kimo

BadgerJCW said:


> So they delivered an empty box?!
> 
> Terrible packaging or rather lack of it!
> 
> So far I've had a leaked Revitalise Kit, wrong wax and missing triggers! I can't see how Amazon are making anything with the prices being as low as they are and then having to re-send stuff!


Yup

Tbf I got a pot the next day but the point is, some ****er at the post office has got a pot of desire for free :lol:


----------



## sworrall

Kimo73 said:


> Yup
> 
> Tbf I got a pot the next day but the point is, some ****er at the post office has got a pot of desire for free :lol:


look out for that really shiny red van!


----------



## Kimo

I know that they cut back on packaging but a strip of Sellotape costs nothing and would have prevented it

Strangely the repalcement was back exactly the same and looked the same but luckily had the wax in it


----------



## BadgerJCW

Kimo73 said:


> I know that they cut back on packaging but a strip of Sellotape costs nothing and would have prevented it
> 
> Strangely the repalcement was back exactly the same and looked the same but luckily had the wax in it


There packaging leaves a lot to be "desired" then!


----------



## matt.allen123

BadgerJCW said:


> There packaging leaves a lot to be "desired" then!


Well thats an undesirable response. We are meant to be in good "spirit"


----------



## Kimo

BadgerJCW said:


> There packaging leaves a lot to be "desired" then!


I thought it was an optical illusion


----------



## Kimo

matt.allen123 said:


> Well thats an undesirable response. We are meant to be in good "spirit"


You couldn't resist the temptation of a joke

Boy, you got soul


----------



## BadgerJCW

I'm trying to resist the "Temptation" to buy more!


----------



## chewy_

sworrall said:


> look out for that really shiny red van!


That's the spirit!


----------



## matt.allen123

Kimo73 said:


> You couldn't resist the temptation of a joke
> 
> Boy, you got soul


C'mon guys lets "obliTARate" All these puns


----------



## Bartl

BadgerJCW said:


> So they delivered an empty box?!
> 
> Terrible packaging or rather lack of it!
> 
> So far I've had a leaked Revitalise Kit, wrong wax and missing triggers! I can't see how Amazon are making anything with the prices being as low as they are and then having to re-send stuff!


This happened to me. Amazon gave a full refund thankfully.


----------



## chewy_

Kimo73 said:


> You couldn't resist the temptation of a joke
> 
> Boy, you got soul


Soul but no 'passion'


----------



## chewy_

Gotta try and rejuvenate this thread-no posts since yesterday


----------



## Nico1970

We must have reached the finale then....


----------



## BadgerJCW

I'm sure there will be an "Avalanche" of comments later...


----------



## Clyde

Glide is down to £4.70 and Dressle 5L £25.70


----------



## Rowe

amazon need to 'iron out' all the missing triggers


----------



## shine247

Desire back down to £78.27.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Well my order of Desire and 2 x Citrus Power is lost in Royal Mail no man's land. Amazon have refunded my First Class delivery and I've agreed to wait until tomorrow before they ship out replacements or a refund.


----------



## Jdudley90

The polishes are cheap as chips at around £6 each.


----------



## sworrall

Amazon emailed me back.

Theyve confirmed their stock is "Faulty", ie theyve lost all the sprayers so theyve refunded me the money and told me to keep the bottle  Ill use the money to buy a new bottle and sprayer!.

For info for those who suggested I contact AF to tell them of Amazons problems with their stock. They never replied to my email..


----------



## BadgerJCW

sworrall said:


> Amazon emailed me back.
> 
> Theyve confirmed their stock is "Faulty", ie theyve lost all the sprayers so theyve refunded me the money and told me to keep the bottle  Ill use the money to buy a new bottle and sprayer!.
> 
> For info for those who suggested I contact AF to tell them of Amazons problems with their stock. They never replied to my email..


Ditto. My Dressel didn't come with a trigger so they have refunded me entirely.

I thought they'd just post out a trigger, so happy days :thumb:


----------



## whiteclio59

shine247 said:


> Desire back down to £78.27.


really want it but have desireable by angelwax


----------



## Bartl

whiteclio59 said:


> really want it but have desireable by angelwax


You do know they are different waxes?


----------



## Kimo

Bartl said:


> You do know they are different waxes?


Not this again :lol:


----------



## whiteclio59

Kimo73 said:


> Not this again :lol:


lmao yes indeed its happening again!


----------



## whiteclio59

Bartl said:


> You do know they are different waxes?


What is the difference between desire and desirable?


----------



## octaviatsi

Can't believe that these offers are still running as Amazon offers tend to be short lived. Whilst some prices have gone up a bit Desire is still at the £78 mark which is excellent value. Surely these prices must be affecting other resellers who can't compete with Amazon's discounts?


----------



## chewy_

Spirit was a bargain at £56. Glad that Amazon had these offers otherwise I'd probably never have tried it at £90 RRP.


----------



## bigup

Auto Finesse 5L Spritz Interior Detailer @ £18.16 delivered

Auto Finesse SRZ5L Spritz Interior Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

cheapest its ever been on Amazon


----------



## Jdudley90

bigup said:


> Auto Finesse 5L Spritz Interior Detailer @ £18.16 delivered
> 
> Auto Finesse SRZ5L Spritz Interior Detailer: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> cheapest its ever been on Amazon


Good price but you'd have to do a damn few interiors to get through that lot.


----------



## danwel

I was thinking the same thing, i have a 500ml bottle that has lasted ages and nearly bought the 5L one but i wll probably just use an APC to be honest


----------



## ALLR_155528

I bought my AF illusion wax a few days ago from amazon and paid £58.59 still a great buy compared to £75 can't wait to try it


----------



## nbray67

Bargains

Auto Finesse POL500 Revitalise Polishing Compound: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Auto Finesse RES500 Revitalise Restoring Compound: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------

